# createImage wirft Exception



## Pappenheimer++ (19. Mai 2009)

Hy,
ich arbeite grad mit der lcdui-Api und der mitgelieferten j2me sdk-ide. Das Problem:

Image.createImage("/ay.png");

wirft eine IOException ohne Erläuterung. Und das obwohl ich die ay.png zur Source hinzugefügt habe und sie im erstellten .jar sogar faktisch zu finden ist. Woran kann das noch liegen?


----------



## Marco13 (20. Mai 2009)

Such' ggf. mal nach getClass().getRessource() ... Mit Pfaden ist das im JAR manchmal ein bißchen frickelig...


----------



## MiDniGG (20. Mai 2009)

Marcoooo! Java ME 

Machs also besser mit

```
Image.createImage(getClass().getResourceAsStream("/pfad/zum/bild/bild.png"));
```

Dann klappts auch mit dem Handy :-D


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (20. Mai 2009)

funzt, großes dankeschön !


----------

